# bunny play pics!



## BunnyGirl (Jan 17, 2016)

SO FLUFFY!!!!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 17, 2016)

She's a very pretty bunny! I'm glad that she found such good keepers!


----------



## LukeMeister (Jan 17, 2016)

BunnyGirl said:


> View attachment 13631 View attachment 13632 View attachment 13633 View attachment 13634  SO FLUFFY!!!!!!


AWWWWWE! So cute! I have a bunny that looks EXACTLY like that!



[URL='http://www.backyardchickens.com/content/type/61/id/7163075/']
	
[/URL]


----------



## BunnyGirl (Jan 17, 2016)

LukeMeister said:


> AWWWWWE! So cute! I have a bunny that looks EXACTLY like that!



aww cute!


----------



## LukeMeister (Jan 17, 2016)

BunnyGirl said:


> aww cute!


Thanks! I still don't have a name for her, any ideas?


----------



## BunnyGirl (Jan 17, 2016)

LukeMeister said:


> Thanks! I still don't have a name for her, any ideas?



is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## LukeMeister (Jan 17, 2016)

She's a she.


----------



## BunnyGirl (Jan 17, 2016)

LukeMeister said:


> She's a she.


Sophie, Bella, Luna, Oreo, Lilly, Pepper, Smokey, Chloe, Willow, Snowflake, Lulu, Roxie


----------



## LukeMeister (Jan 17, 2016)

BunnyGirl said:


> Sophie, Bella, Luna, Oreo, Lilly, Pepper, Smokey, Chloe, Willow, Snowflake, Lulu, Roxie


Ooh, Thanks! I like Bella, Luna, Lulu, and Roxie. I already have a bunny named Chloe.  I'll have to put some thought into it, but I might name her Lulu or Roxie.


----------



## BunnyGirl (Jan 17, 2016)

LukeMeister said:


> Ooh, Thanks! I like Bella, Luna, Lulu, and Roxie. I already have a bunny named Chloe.  I'll have to put some thought into it, but I might name her Lulu or Roxie.


ok your welcome!(p.s i think you should go with Lulu)


----------



## LukeMeister (Jan 17, 2016)

BunnyGirl said:


> ok your welcome!(p.s i think you should go with Lulu)


Yeah, I like Lulu too.


----------



## BunnyGirl (Jan 17, 2016)

LukeMeister said:


> Yeah, I like Lulu too.


YAY!


----------



## LukeMeister (Jan 17, 2016)

BunnyGirl said:


> YAY!


I think it's down to Lulu and Roxie... I'll have to think about it.


----------



## BunnyGirl (Jan 17, 2016)

LukeMeister said:


> I think it's down to Lulu and Roxie... I'll have to think about it.


in my opinion she looks moor like a Lulu!


----------



## LukeMeister (Jan 17, 2016)

BunnyGirl said:


> in my opinion she looks moor like a Lulu!


Yeah, I agree. I'll sleep on it.


----------



## BunnyGirl (Jan 17, 2016)

LukeMeister said:


> Yeah, I agree. I'll sleep on it.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 17, 2016)

I had a feeling the two of you would get along pretty well. Cute pictures


----------



## BunnyGirl (Jan 18, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I had a feeling the two of you would get along pretty well. Cute pictures


----------



## LukeMeister (Jan 18, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I had a feeling the two of you would get along pretty well. Cute pictures


----------



## BunnyGirl (Feb 1, 2016)

LukeMeister said:


>


have you come up with a name for her yet?


----------



## LukeMeister (Feb 2, 2016)

BunnyGirl said:


> have you come up with a name for her yet?


Yep! Her name is Roxie. :3


----------



## BunnyGirl (Sep 24, 2016)

LukeMeister said:


> Yep! Her name is Roxie. :3


Yay cool!


----------



## BunnyGirl (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## BunnyGirl (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 26, 2016)

She's adorable!


----------



## BunnyGirl (Sep 26, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> She's adorable!


Thanks!


----------

